# I need good close up pictures of 8N tractor of clutch pedal adjustment.



## Bandido (Aug 8, 2011)

I have what I think is a 8N. I'm new to tractor. My clutch pedal rod looks like a 2N adjustment. I need close up pictures of what an 8N clutch pedal adjustment rods/link should look like. Thanks
My tractor has a 4 speed trans and a 52 side mounted dist. and a proof meter but the clutch adjustment looks like something a picture of one on a 2N. Any leads to a good picture of one on an 8N would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

nobody can help this poster??? Is every one on  break?


----------



## 98gt (Sep 18, 2011)

they changed sometime in 1948, the old style







and the new style used starting with serial number 8N37908


----------

